# FOODS THAT PROMOTE A BM?



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

I DON'T DO WELL W/ PILLS- AND THE ENZYMES I DID TRY AS SOME OTHERS HERE AND THEY DIDN'T WORK- ANY NATURAL THINGS- LIKE PRUNES, APRICOTS ETC ETC THAT WORK FOR ANYONE-???


----------



## Yaretzij (Mar 31, 2009)

Oatmeal, oatbran, apricots, papaya, raisins,depends on the servings and amount of fiber in the food.Lnetils and beans are also a plus


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fruits with sorbitol in them can help some people. Sorbitol acts as a mild osmotic laxative (pulls water into the stool).Apples, pears, plums(prunes), peaches, apricots, cherries.Either the raw fruit, the juice or dried will work. If they are cooked or canned that will breakdown a lot of the sorbitol.You might also check into higher fiber foods like whole grains vs processed grains as for some people extra fiber also helps.The osmotics can be a bit of a longer term project, they don't tend to be an instant fix (so eat a prune have a BM in an hour) but they help keep things moving. So I'd try things for a few days.For some people sorbitol or fiber can increase gas which will bother some people.You might tr drinking a bit more water during the day if you generally don't drink much.Sometimes hot beverages will help set off a BM so some people will drink something hot when they get up or after meals which are the times people are likely to have a BM anyway.


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought alot of raw fruits and veggies can cause more bloating, especially apples? And dried fruits especially? I feel like I've heard mixed things...


----------



## lucyinthesky7 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm afraid it's trial and error. Plus some things may not always cause the same symptoms for you every time. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

There have been times when my IBS-D is so bad I have had to take Imodium and it's plugged me so bad that I go out and eat MEXICAN FOOD.2 cheese enchiladas , mexi rice and beans. Plus chips and salsa. That always makes me GO.I haven't done that in quite awhile though. My "D" is quite bad anymore and when the Imodium plugs me up , I go back to "D" afew days later.I hate feeling all bound up.I would give all the other idea's a try.mexican food would be a last resort. For me anyway*


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Of course, everyone is different, but I agree with the fruit suggestions mentioned here and I would add broccoli.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The problem is a lot of the same chemicals in food that work as osmotic laxatives (like sorbitol in some raw or dried fruits and their juices) can also increase gas. That gas can be a part of triggering other symptoms.I don't think you will find a food that only makes you go and can't cause any other symptoms. They are too complex both in the chemicals in the food and in the actions those foods have in a body.Some people find drinking something really hot triggers a BM and you could do plain hot water if you are too concerned about the other effects of any other food or beverage.In the end you have to try things to see what happens with you. Not all foods with a bad reputation cause every bad thing in all people. Often what causes the effect one person wants is the same thing that causes an effect someone else doesn't want. You have to try things out and see what happens with you because if you avoid all foods that ever bothered someone you will die of starvation because every food bothers someone.


----------

